# Heritage Yak for sale



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Just passing along something I saw on Craig's List. This yak has been on there for over a month, so I'm not sure why its hasn't sold faster. Usually good deals don't last there.

I also don't know anything about the yak but if you want to spend about 350, i think you can get this yak with some negotiation. He is located in Northern VA.










http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/boa/73973499.html


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

im new to yak fishing well actually im in the market to buy one so im not new actually i have never been  

so what do you guys think is this a good brand of yak to fish from? it does not appear to have any rod holders but i guess thay can be added.

i have been doing some research and kindda like the tarpon 120. so based on you guys expert opinion how does this one compare??


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

there are couple reviews on www.paddling.net

from what i read, it seems like a heavy yak and wasn't meant for fishing but touring. There is no tankwell so you can't put some type of customized crate like you can with tarpons or other yaks.


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

thanks for the info. Guess i will keep looking for a tarpon 120. From all the reading I have been doing that one seems to be the best for the price range. Hope to have on soon. Bowling leagues finished tonight and my team won first place and won 1000 per man. Now if I can just convince the wife........


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

There is an emotion fisherman SOT for sale at kayakfishingstuff.com. The person is asking 550. It sounds like the yak is ready to fish.

Here's the link:
http://kfs.infopop.cc/eve/ubb.x/a/tpc/f/458607442/m/6141035431


----------

